# It's nearly ready...



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

As much as I've tried to keep it quiet (never one to bleet about a car before I've bought it), it's difficult keeping something as exciting as this underwraps and seeing as I now own the car, I can't see the harm in showing a few photos. 

I bought the Vspec2Nur. Spent a long time deciding over white and sparkling silver, it was the latter we went for. Shin located the car for me (eventually - Zele claim to have never seen a Sparkling Silver Nur - apart from the Nismo demo cars, so it took a while to find one).










Once a low milage donor car was found, it was off to NISMO to get the work done. Carbon bonnet, full NISMO kit, LMGT4 Ltd. wheels, carbon spoiler blade etc. Driving that Nismo demo car was a bad choice for me.










































Lot's more work required still. I have full S-Tune suspension here in the UK waiting to go on, Abbey will be adding all the other regular goodies, IC, brakes, 500bhp, etc.

More pictures as soon as I know more - the wait is agonising!

Cem


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

That car looks stunning mate. Black Nismo's look unique on the car and give it a more aggressive look.  
Did you find a big difference between your last R34 and the Nur Spec when you drove it? 

Waqas


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Simply superb Cem!!

Cant's believe its on Mito plates!!! Could have come from the same dealer I got mine from...


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Could you get someone to nick the GTR sign when they ship the car over? that'd look reet neece on my bedroom wall.


----------



## sammy (Jul 19, 2001)

*Stunning*

Absolutely beautiful Cem. The best whhels, the best aero kit - what a car 
sammy


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

*mmmm...*

Prefer the Civic personally


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

What and absolute butte, can say I am all that surprised (jealous yes very







) as there is only one way up from an R34 GTR


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Very nice Cem. Good choice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Very nice :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

u lucky lucky lucky basket.

Beautiful beast!

Congrats.

Parm


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Congratulations Cem, looks simply stunning....i look forward to seeing the car ASAP.

Nice one,
Daz


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Gotta agree, that looks like the mutts nuts


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

best car, best colour IMO.

nice one

dave h


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome car, congrats Cem!!!!!
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

Very cool.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Cem,

Congratulations!
It looks stunning.  It will be great to have another NUR in England. 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Cem
Superb, have you decided on the shipping method yet?

Tim

p.s. Did you see my dyno graph?, that 500 won't take much.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Damn Cem, that is SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT     :smokin: 

There are 4 Nur on this forum now  We need to go round up more  

Congrats and post more pics when you have them!

Enjoy the Nur experience


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

What a beast, cant wait to see it up close


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cem,

Beautiful mate.

It looks a million dollars (or several million yen !!)

Good choice.

James............


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ah - come clean at last !

Great choice Cem - I'm sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the new toy, Cem. Looks outstanding. You must be shaking just waiting for that thing to get into your hands! 

Cya O!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Very nice car, Cem ! Nismo spoilers, Z-tune bonnet, they look familiar


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

cool:smokin: 
I can see that you are at the point of no return with skylines now....totally obsessed.
And I thought that you had sold your car to get a non-japanese car 
How wrong could I be


----------



## Pailin (Oct 17, 2001)

The boy with the best toys wins....

 and thats one fantastic looking toy!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Its gorgeous Cem, I can't wait to see it! 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Simon Hill (Aug 29, 2002)

*your new toy*

i swear i saw this same car on Minder on UK Gold last night

...seriously mate, these are known for head gasket problems. Better safe than sorry - go with a supra


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: your new toy*



Simon Hill said:


> *i swear i saw this same car on Minder on UK Gold last night
> 
> ...seriously mate, these are known for head gasket problems. Better safe than sorry - go with a supra *


Simon,

It is amazing you posted that statement on a GTR forum.......wow......


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: your new toy*



Simon Hill said:


> *i swear i saw this same car on Minder on UK Gold last night
> 
> ...seriously mate, these are known for head gasket problems. Better safe than sorry - go with a supra *


You what??


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Well done there Cem. I absolutely love the colour and wheel combo. It looks very aggresive already and will be even more so once the "S" tune is in place. I've always loved Silver, Black, Grey and Dk Green interior and exterior colour combo's.










Right where's the next NUR then

BTW I was going to say something about Simon Hills post but then I read his 5 posts and decided there was more to it.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Many thanks all.

I am upset with Shin for supplying me with these photos. It's only been a few days but they've been the most difficult!

I'm so looking forward to the final thing, key's in my hand.

As for Simon Hill, youre right, there is something a little bit more. He's a very close friend of mine but is still, unfortunately, unversed in the world of internet ettiquete. Despite my many attempts at "lessons on what to say and when", he still hasn't learnt. I'll apologise on his behalf. A bonk on the head will do him good methinks 

Thanks again all.

Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

A real gem and a great colour! Can't wait to see it in the flesh!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Sweet car :smokin:


Now, if your not happy with this Simon fella's post, just report him to the moderators (we'll 'ave 'm)


----------



## Simon Hill (Aug 29, 2002)

*oops...*

A word of explanation, Cem has been one of my closest friends for more than ten years and the comments I made were meant to be read as a bit of tongue in cheek foolishness (although perhaps not made clear enough). 

For the record, the car is v nice and I know Cem is going to be chuffed with it. 

Hope that clears up any etiquette oversights.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Cem, 

nice car, good luck.

Can i have the one in the background in the showroom please ;o)


----------



## couzz (Jul 26, 2001)

And there was me thinking you were following in Glen's Foot Steps..!! hehe  (Sorry Glen!)

Well Done Cem.. She looks Lovely...

Malc


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hehehehehe*

Cem
What a cracker..........impeckable taste
One question.........could you give me first shout when you eventually sell it  ........(sorry thats a bit mean seeing as you havn't got it yet). I think maybe you know I'm good for my word............I really didn't think anything could match your old car....thats why I bought it!!!!!.....but you've just taken it to a new level ya' Bugga.....FAB......I look foreward to seeing it soon
Regards
wroestar


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cem,

I am available to valet park at the next Hopper if you, or indeed any other members require, my references are impeccable, just ask John !!!!! lol   

hehehehehe

James..................


----------



## Scott J Davies (Oct 10, 2001)

dribble dribble


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

WOWWWWWWWWWW     , lovely mota,by the way since you have got a new set of wheels how abouts the old ones going onto my poor R32gts-t
K
p.s lovely motar no doubt ill c u at jap fest ect


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Moving the goalposts ...*

Didn't think you could better the old Bayside Blue.
Very very nice.
Will be nice to see yours, Shin, Wroestar and IanSuttoN1 jside by side.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fantastic car! No wonder you can't wait til it gets here. It'll look even better in the flesh.
When does it arrive?
And, do you need a lift to go and pick it up? 

John


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Cem,

What a car!....speechless!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Thats the top of the ladder then unless there is a R35 lurking in the next few years. 
Superb Colour and car 
When the date of arrival then Cem 
If you can't pick it up for ANY reason let me know I'm off that day 
Best regards Alan


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Cem, I told you silver was the way forward!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Thanks for the offers for the lift heh..
I'm actually thinking of not going at all and getting abbey to just pick it up for me, fit all the bits and then deliver it in a nice pink ribbon.

Bloody Bush just HAD to invade now, didn't he? Couldn't he wait until my car turned up?

I've already changed my mind about the wheels though, but Shin insists that because it's already on a ship, it's a bit difficult to change them.

I just think he's being unreasonable, what do you think?

 

Cem


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

LOL...I think he is!

Parm


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm sure all the guys on the ship will have a good look through the car and pick off anything that's interesting  They have long enough ;-)


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Silver dream machine*

Cem,

Shame it's not blue, but I suppose it looks OK in silver!

Mark has already arranged for your car to be collected. He asked me to get it from the docks for him. What we are then going to do is disconnect the speedo and are booked in for a trackday at nearby Brands Hatch to 'bed-in' the engine for you..................

Guy


----------



## Dex (Dec 5, 2001)

Can I ask what the paint code for that shade of silver is?


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)

Sparkling Silver (#WV2) <--- Is the Code for a M-Spec.. i think it holds the same on the Nur.


----------



## Dex (Dec 5, 2001)

My paint work is KL0 sparkling silver but would I be right in saying that the WV2 is a few shades darker/deeper???????


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

That car is stunning...
nice choice. Just dont hurt her


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'll try - although not much chance with another week's delay...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*7 days....*

168 hours
10,080 minutes

........ so not long then!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Be patient Cem. Good things comes to the one who wait  

Jeff


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Im patient, I'm patient!!!

I just want it already!

heh

Cem


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Cem..........I know exactly how you feel  

Jeff


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Cem, how do you think I feel. I can only look at pic's of mine. It's sitting in storage and I doubt if I'll get to see it before next x-mas.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

To make you guys feels better, I only drive my Nur on the weekend now to preserve the car. Who knows, this could be the last great Skyline GTR in history!

Jeff


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks for that Jeff. I feel much better now


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Really just trying to help  

Jeff


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

mmm..
rubs it in a bit, doesn't he?



Why's it taking you so long to get your mits on it then?

Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Enjoy it as if it were a woman. Don't leave it locked up in a shed, unless you have named it Helena! Drive it!!! Thats what the great car manufacturer in the sky designed it for. Push it to its limits, take it down different tracks  and service it regularly. :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

New bumper Howsie?
What's all that about then?

Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Ordered a Nismo bumper - care of our friend at Prospec - about two/three months ago and it's just turned up.


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

I know Jeff. I'm sure I'll have the only NUR with zero miles on it in 2004.

Cem. I am under contract in Germany until the end of the year. I was going to have Shin ship it to England first and and then send it to NZ later but the costs to do all this was to much, plus I get a free 2002 540i here to use. I would not have brought a R34 just yet but then Nissan announced they were ceasing production so I had to act.

Howsie. Believe me thats what I want to do.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Amerikiwi,

If you can't drive your own right now, why not pop over here and meet us for lunch at The Grasshopper or in Derby?

John


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

John,
Happy Easter and thank-you very much for your kind offer. I will definately consider it as I could literally just "pop" over there from here in Bremen.

Cheers, Russell


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Cem.......I hope you didn't get my meaning wrong. I wasn't rubbing it in. I really was trying to help  

Amerikiwi.............it is working out great for you, got a free new 540i to abuse in and save the miles on the Nur


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Jeff - of course!

For what it's worth, I had a dream last night, and yes, you featured in a starring role.

You had done loads to your car, wheels, kit, engine work - it really was superb!

Must stay off the juice...

Cem


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Boy oh boy, I am starring in Cem's dream  Now that is a scary thought  

You are right, time to take it easy with the juice  

All kidding mate, it is all good  

I am looking forward to see detail pictures of your Nur 

Cheers :smokin:

Jeff


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Well, picked up the car from SVA on Friday and have been driving it all weekend. 
It's suprisingly strong for a car with only an exhaust for a mod. I still can't get over how good it looks in the flesh. So happy with it.
Thanks to Shin for supplying the car and thanks to Andy and Rob Barnes for making the red tape as painless as possible.

Here's some pictures before it goes under the Abbey knife...


















































































More pictures next week after rest of bits go on...

Cem


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Looks the dogs conkers Cem. Very nice!!!!


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

That'll be a man with a ather large grin on his face then!  
Mind you I should hope it does feel 'strong' compared to a 1988 Civic.

Looks luvverly Cem. Looking forward to seeing it Abbeyised.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Its good to see BLOWDOG back on the streets Oh yeah, its a nice car as well :smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Nurdy Spec*

Cem,

Looks great.

Definitely needs lowering though......!

Guy


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Very nice !!*

Nice car, Cem !!
That was well worth waiting for I'd think !  
Looking forward to seeing it !!

Andre.:smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

*Nurry speccc*

Looks mint ...
new desktop for me... love the colour!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

So that's where you've been all weekend 

Looks lovely, can't wait to get a shot of it next week


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

Awesome 

I would have chosen silver LM GT-4s though


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cem,

Looks great - did you get the Nur badge removed ? or is it just hard to see.

By the way - it's a pretty nice exhaust.... 
When is the G-attack S-tune going on ?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Beautiful.......simple as that !


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

At last  Bet it was worth the wait though 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Pictures don't do it justice ...*

... pity you drive like Miss Daisy 

Bajie and Whoopie Junior are now giving their parents grief


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

If there was a car that I'd cut and sell a limb for (apart from the floppy) this one would be it. Looks absolutely stunning in that colour!!

Parm
Cem the offer is there, one leg 34 years old, fit but hairy!


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

:smokin: Sweet :smokin: 


Looks fantastic, although you need to get the racing stripes on ASAP. Not sure how practical 2 doors will be in a few months though


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Cem*

Thought you were having mods done in Japan???

Gorgeous car btw 

Luke


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I saw it in the flesh today and it looks sweet! I smell a magazine feature coming on...


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Looks superb Cem
Any chance of calling in to Brands Hatch on Thursday?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Cheers all..

Tim,
No chance mate, really wanted to but Mark's eye's bulged when I asked him to have it ready for Thursday. (Just dropped it off this morning)

Cem


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Bulging eyes*

Natural reaction if you ask me when looking at that car!

Pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lol - 

Bean, 
No, badge is there but seems my camera didn't think it was a suitable inclusion for the photo! Wierd...

S-Tune goes on this week 

Cem


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Cem are u bringing it to Japfest?

Parm


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Aye!


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Would you mind me dribbling on it?

Parm


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lol - just bring some chamois leathers...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Parm,
Just don't dribble on it whilst I'm driving OK


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Errrh. No seriously, are you?


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Cem,

Finally, I am glad to see that the car is in the UK. 

It looks amazing, simply no words can describe it. 

Congratulations,
Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Sorry I was simply speechless in the last post. Please excuse me there  

Congratulation Cem for finally picking up your Nur  I bet you are so happy that you can't stop looking and driving it  I still have that feeling today  

Just curious, did you bought your Nur all stock and have all those bits fitted in Japan or all those bits was already on the car when you bought the car?

That was really weird, the rear badge definitely can not be seen in that picture  I am thinking no one would ever remove that badge. Please post a picture with the badge on it to ease my pain  

Take care and enjoy  

Jeff


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lol
thanks Jeff..

No the badge is most definately still on there - just a wierd angle...lemme check....

Yup, it's still a Nur 










Car was completely standard when I bought it, I specified everything you see on the car. I was going to go for the Tomei Complete Engine (great value and superb performance), but opted to let Abbey have a pop...

Cem


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

The Pocket Battle-ship HMS Blowdog is looking rather aggressive Cem.
.. just needs that turret with a machine gun! [for fending off the inquisitive Nova hangers-on you will surely attract]
.. very challengeing posture with that colour.
.. fierce.
..


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

ohhhhhhhhhh, thank you for easing my pain.

The thought of someone taking the Nur badge off a Nur scared me sh!tless   

Taking the Nur badge off should be an offical crime  

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cem, exuse my delay but what can I say? Splendid! Reminds me very much of I car I drove a few months back (minus decals)

Just one question...how come you opted for the Nismo NE-1 and not the Mine's titanium?

Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Dino,

Mines titanium is wider than the NE1, therefore was not suitable for N1 turbos.

Cem


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Lookin good Cem*

See, all that moaning and groaning and its all forgotten now you'vem got it.

Looks the nuts mate. 

Glen


----------



## couzz (Jul 26, 2001)

*Congrats M8*

It's here... Well done chap looks great.. Hpe you have topped up on injecting yourself with plenty of GTR NUR!!! Can't believe you can not drive it for a while now Mark's playing with it.. 

Never mind she will be back soon.. And with avengence..

Must be smiling now..

Malc


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Nice Puppy, Mr Blowdog.*

I toddle off up north for a few days and you go get all monstrous on me.

Beautiful. Look forward to being left behind sometime.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

I am no expert, but I like a little friendly discussion:

I agree with Dino there, I think the piping diameter of the 90mm Mine's Titanium exhaust is perfect for the N1 turbos.

The reason I said that was, because Mr. Tamura said so, haha.......I think that is enough of a reason..... I asked him what is the best diameter exhaust system to use for a mildly tuned Nur engine with the N1 turbos running 500ish HP, he said 90mm........ I understand his personal R34 GTR V-spec is running on N1 turbos.

A friend of mine is using a 90mm Veilside titanium exhaust on his light tuned R34 GTR V-spec with the stock ceramic turbos, it seems to be fine. Car is pretty responsive and sounds great.

Of course these matter are all personal preference, there are lots of other factor involved, sound level, tone of sound, looks, price, brand.........etc.

There are no right or wrong, I just like to hear people's friendly opinion.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

That's interesting because Shin told me it wasn't suitable and the Mines exhaust benefits turbos of approx 2530 and higher. When it comes to technical things, I usually prefer to put my trust in the hands of experts. And Tamura is no fool 

I *did* want the Mines Titanium from the beginning. However, after receiving the NE-1, I have to say I'm overjoyed with it.
It's a quality bit of kit, the build and finish is a work of art and the sound is perfect. One thing I found with GTR exhausts is they only sing when under boost. The NE-1 purs wonderfully from low revs and has a mean bark.

Also comes with twin cats, so enviromentally friendly!

Cem


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Enviromentally friendly*

That bloody great big cigar wasn't that you had in Pizza Express so don't get all Green Peacey  .

Glen


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lol - it's all about balance, give and take mate 

Cem


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Webmaster said:


> *That's interesting because Shin told me it wasn't suitable and the Mines exhaust benefits turbos of approx 2530 and higher. When it comes to technical things, I usually prefer to put my trust in the hands of experts. And Tamura is no fool
> 
> I did want the Mines Titanium from the beginning. However, after receiving the NE-1, I have to say I'm overjoyed with it.
> It's a quality bit of kit, the build and finish is a work of art and the sound is perfect. One thing I found with GTR exhausts is they only sing when under boost. The NE-1 purs wonderfully from low revs and has a mean bark.
> ...


Cem,

That is interesting. I guess it really all comes down to personal preference.

Mr. Tamura is no fool is an understatement.  I don't think anyone in this world has enough confidence to claim to have more knowledges toward the GTR then Mr. Tamura 

Thank you for your impression of the NE-1  I never knew that about the NE-1.

Jeff


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Sorry guys, don't mean to hijack your thread..quick question to Glen..errr what's your avatar now...looks like a demented fly, on speed with arms   ....Love it!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

It's quite obviously someone driving and giving the camera the thumbs up 

Stop taking them drugs Claire


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Claire,

Looks like a negative shot of a racing driver in a skyline, but Im only guessing !! lol

J...............:smokin:


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

very nice car .I think i met you a few years ago at donno,did you have a red tommi lancer EVO once..??


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Wow James*

we must have the same hallucianatory dreams, spooky :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol Glen,

Its either that, or youve been dressing up in goggles again, giving mechanical bulls enima's !!!!!


J..............:smokin:

Ever noticed that spelling is inversely proportional to the square of the size wine glass you're drinking out of !!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Jason,

Yes I did actually - what were you driving?

Cem


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

i use to have white Q plate esc cos track car. I use to no stef(cossiekiller-had a green scooby) one of his m8's introduced us,but then with cars like you have im sure everyone knows you


----------



## sobaskyline (May 7, 2003)

*NEALY*

WOW Hot doggie baby!!!!

Chetin


----------



## ChrisL (May 17, 2003)

Cem

I had to register just to say what a great looking car 

Hope to see it soon.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Scott J Davies (Oct 10, 2001)

Ts all right supose bonets a bit gay though


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*oi fist boy*

what you done to the 33 then?
got any pics? 
those nismo's look very nice and a new bonnet I hear....


----------

